# LW on CM4DX?



## bretth18 (Jun 13, 2011)

Hi i was wondering if anyone has made a fix for the live wallpapers on cm7


----------



## razorloves (Jun 7, 2011)

just use live wallpapers from the market.


----------



## bretth18 (Jun 13, 2011)

half of em dont work for me


----------



## razorloves (Jun 7, 2011)

there's no fix that i've heard of.
i cant get any of the ones in the rom to work, but ones i've tried from the market worked fine. i only tried a few of them though.


----------



## SaurusX (Jun 15, 2011)

Given that I can download a Nexus Revamped LW from the market and it works perfectly, why wouldn't the Nexus LW included in the ROM work? I'm not a programmer, but the fix here seems like it wouldn't be too complicated. Right?


----------



## airmaxx23 (Jun 15, 2011)

The ones in the market work somewhat for me, they are "live" but do not scroll when scrolling through Home screens.


----------



## SaurusX (Jun 15, 2011)

The ones from the market work as they should for me. The scrolling is fine. I'm on nightly 25 with all of razorlove's fixes.


----------



## bretth18 (Jun 13, 2011)

seems as if in the rom manager comments, some people have no problems with them


----------



## SyNiK4L (Jun 7, 2011)

SaurusX said:


> Given that I can download a Nexus Revamped LW from the market and it works perfectly, why wouldn't the Nexus LW included in the ROM work? I'm not a programmer, but the fix here seems like it wouldn't be too complicated. Right?


because its a custom LWP made to work with the framework of cyanogen so it may b...but its not the first thing CVPCS is worried about fixing....we gotta get the big fixes in there first.


----------



## bretth18 (Jun 13, 2011)

Im in no rush, i have fixes already for the essential things i need in a phone


----------

